# Upper Lane Cove tommorow.



## justinp (Jul 9, 2007)

Having another crack at the upper LCR tommorow on the water about 7ish am anyone and all welcome.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Good luck Justin. Be interesting to hear what the water is like. We've had a heap of water go through our place over the last week, and it all goes into the river. Should be a bit murky.

Steve.


----------

